# Ny, Mayfield females young B/T today



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

P8210439-1.jpg picture by kathybaker82 - Photobucket

These two girls need a new home today. I was called about them yesturday and the person who has them told me last night that she will take to have PTS today if I can not find a place for them. I meet them last night and they are beautiful girls, one is one and a half and the other is two and a half years old. Have AKC papers up to date on shots just need to be spayed.


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Oh my! Just spur of the moment decision or did it take a while to find you? 
They are beautiful! WHY!!!WHY!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The people who have them now say that they took them from someone else as they where hitting them with a stick. But they breed little dogs and have no idea how to deal with these girls. I am off to call some vets offices to see if they know anyone that would like one or two.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

so they saved them from being beat with a stick, then they're taking them to be PTS???!!!! They breed dogs, but seem like they dont love them . This makes me mad...are there rescues around there?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Rescues are overfull with even more local dogs - dogs closer to the rescues. I've sent around to some people in that area too...I wish the people who have them would consider fostering for a rescue to adopt them out. Any chance of that?


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

i am 3 1/2 hours away. I could transport perhaps? Not sure if i can foster, depends on my dogs, also dealing with my female in heat (who snips at certain dogs but not others), Would also have to check with ball n' chain.

*if i can at all i could only take 1...*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

3.5 hours which way (approximately - don't have to say exactly where)?


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> 3.5 hours which way (approximately - don't have to say exactly where)?


east I am in Newport, New Hampshire


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh...duh...there is a Mayfield, NY near PA...wrong Mayfield. Are there any rescues local to you that you could maybe work with to help these dogs? That would be what I would try to do - check Petfinder...it's worth a shot.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I think the most local is German Shepherd Rescue of New England. There's also the typical humane societies exc, 2 are no kill. I'm new to the rescue scene and dont really know what to do. Dont know what to look for on petfinder :-/


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I have contacted all the local rescues, Peppertree might be able to take in one for me and Homeward Bound said they have no room but if someone wants to foster for them they would be fine with that. They just took in a mom shepherd with 8 pups for me so I do know they have their hands full.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

hubby and i are calling around right now. will keep updated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried Cayuga? I've seen GSD's on their site before.

Cayuga Dog Rescue Organization


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

how long do we have??? I have a good home possibility for one.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

how can these people be contacted? I will head out immediately. need directions. send me pm asap.


----------



## yasmine6018 (May 24, 2010)

I live Rome NY. I can help transport and possibly host one dog for very short term. ( Reason is I don't know how my 2yr old neutered male GSD react to the girl. Sometime he is friendly,,,sometime he act like a butthead... )


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW, nice-looking dogs !! You all are doing a wonderful job trying to help them !! After taking Robbie, I have no room, wish I could help, too !!! They're beautiful !! Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the go ahead from the hubby. just waiting on OP. Very excited to be able to help, and even if i am not needed, i really want these beautiful girls to find a perfect life after what they have been through! thank you for the luck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Asche!!! Sent you a PM!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I am picking up the two and a half year old in a couple of hours to take to a foster for Peppertree Rescue. I had someone call the lady about the younger one as she had placed an ad for both of them to sell. She was told that someone was coming over to look at the girl but who ever came first to buy her she would let her go. I am mad about that but at least one will be going to rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Kathy!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is a picture of her in her new foster home. I am still trying to get the other one away from them.


----------



## yasmine6018 (May 24, 2010)

Their current owner rescued them first, then place ads to sell? 
Sometimes I can't believe what people do...

But thanks Kathy to save at least one of them!


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

I would be willing to help out. If someone can transport. Let me know by PM and i will give my phone number. MIke


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I am still trying to get the other dog. The one in rescue is doing great, just last night went over to foster and put her paw and head in her lap. She has also playing ball now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Person wanting a puppy but you never know:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/139795-looking-bi-color-puppy.html


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

kathyb said:


> I am still trying to get the other dog. The one in rescue is doing great, just last night went over to foster and put her paw and head in her lap. She has also playing ball now.


Awesome Kathy - thanks!
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

